# best tugs/balls/flirt poles



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello All! I am wondering what brands of tugs, balls, flirt poles would be best for my future GSD? I am not talking $$$$$ Leerburg IPO supplies; items for my pet. My last shepherd had a very durable firehose material tug that she loved and actually did not destroy in one session. There are rope tugs, kong tugs, jute tugs, on and on. I want to buy some decent tugs and balls and flirt pole for supervised play, but not break the bank. Thanks!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I recently discovered my dog enjoys tetherball and it subs for a hefty flirt pole as well.

Went to Home Depot....bought a length of 1 1/4 PVC and a very short piece of 1 1/2 PVC....the 1.25 fits inside the 1.5...I might have my dimensions messed up but you get the idea. I bought an PVC end cap and an eye hook that swiveled....already had the nylon rope and numerous slalom buoys from my water ski course..cost me $8 total. I put the short larger PVC collar in the ground flush so I can easily take the longer PVC pole in and out...because I don't want her using it unless I'm playing as well. At times I take the pole, line and ball out of the collar and use it as a flirt pole with the buoy still on the end....she loves it.

However, me being me....I don't think I would have done the tether ball portion of it when my dog was a pup....lots of serious jumping and probably too much joint impact for a growing pup....but now that she's grown...I'm not so concerned.

I have used my fishing poles with items tied to the line and they worked as flirt poles... as well as great games of tug....I don't think I ever reeled any of my pups/dogs all the way back to me...they're really good fighters. Even if I netted any of them...I'd of been a catch and release type.

SuperG


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

My dog likes the Lg size Kong balls. They are pretty durable and he likes that they squeak. 

The flirt pole we use is by Outward Hound. 
I bought it on Amazon. 
It was 14.99.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I use a lunge whip as a flirt pole. It's huge. It's cheap. It's durable.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B008...dpPl=1&dpID=41S-ncksmLL&ref=plSrch&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

My girl couldn't live without her ChuckIt Glowball. It's durable, bounces well, I can throw it 500x without feeling like my arm is going to fall off, and bonus-it glows in the dark for night fetch. 

It's her go-to toy. 

I believe I got her the medium size and it was maybe 6-7$. 

Great investment. 
I don't even bother w tennis balls anymore. They're destroyed and shredded in 3 seconds.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Malachi'sMama said:


> My girl couldn't live without her ChuckIt Glowball. It's durable, bounces well, I can throw it 500x without feeling like my arm is going to fall off, and bonus-it glows in the dark for night fetch.
> 
> It's her go-to toy.
> 
> ...


Just be sure when throwing a chuckit, lob it high so the dog has time to get under it. If they are chasing a regularly thrown ball, they can do some shoulder damage when stop hard.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I love my planet dog ultra diamond plate balls for durability

Then my elite k9 yellow balls on a string (reward toy)

Flirt pole also a buggy whip but have only used that when a puppy

Also my dogs LOVE the big hard indestructoballs. 

I always throw balls so the dogs have to hunt for them because I don't want them jumping for it. I would love it if I could get a ball with no bounce.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Where do you live? I have found that many toys touted as dog-proof indestructible (that I have paid 30$ + for), will become brittle and break apart in very cold weather (mind you, I live in Northern BC). 

However, Cuz toys are amazing. Did you know that a Cuz will retain it's squeak and bounce even when covered in frozen dog drool in -30 C weather? A regula cuz will fit the medium chuck-it, and the large cuz will fit the large chuck it. I also use rope and tie it around the feet, and use it as a ball-on-a-rope, and also tie it to end of the lunge whip for flirt pole fun.

Softer toys and tugs will freeze solid from dog drool in no time - can't really play with those in the winter. But the Cuz's have never let me down.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Did you know that a Cuz will retain it's squeak and bounce even when covered in frozen dog drool in -30 C weather?


What a picture that paints.....and I've seen that every winter here.

Ahhhhhh...33 C here today with a heat index of 38 C.....frozen dog drool seems like a distant memory.....

I've had great luck with my Kong frisbees regardless of the temp and they work well for tugs in between fetches....


SuperG


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ooooh, Kong Frisbees work well in the cold and snow too!


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Castlemaid, I live in Costa Rica, where our main problems are mildew and moisture!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, no frozen dog drool then. Still can't beat a Cuz for durability though.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

The Cuz balls are amazing. Hands down the favorite of my dogs.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Tuggo (10 inch ball), (Tug-o-war) Water Weighted Exercise Dog Toy with Rope*
We bought one of these early this spring. Tess will not leave it alone for long. We filled it with water, she was a little dangerous to be around when it was empty and she could swing it.  It's holding up well. We bought a replacement rope in case this one wears out.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Some great ideas! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Ditto on the Planet Dog balls. They have holes where you can stuff treats, or you can put them on a rope. You can actually buy them that way, but if you already have some rope it's cheaper to buy them plain and DIY: https://www.amazon.com/Planet-Dog/b...389011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Planet+Dog

Something about the chewiness of these balls is totally addictive for my dogs. 










For a young puppy I'd start with a braided fleece tug, which you can easily make yourself. When mine were young, the firehose toys were too hard and they weren't that interested. Once they learned to tug on softer materials they would tug those too, but they really liked the fleece. I made one for Halo as her flyball reward, with Orbee balls on it:










A fleece tug wouldn't be that durable for an adult dog but she targets the balls, which saves the fleece.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mine absolutely love the Planet dog/Orbee Diamond plate balls, by far their favorite. We also have a couple of the those that "had" the continents on them too, but one of ours was obsessed with removing them, Australia, Europe, North America ect... all gone! The structure of the ball itself is still good though.

We ordered a couple of Orbee's with the rope. The rope is knotted inside the ball and is pulled out too easily imop. As Debbie mentioned, just make it yourself. We picked up some decent braided Cotten rope from Home Depot and worked that through both holes and knotted it. I use the rope/ball with Zoey as she is super possessive, she will return the ball to "front" perfectly, but won't out/aus, the rope gives me a chance to keep my finger nails intact.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

With so many suggestions, I think my future boy will have a full toybox!


----------

